# FET success after multiple fresh cycle failures



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I have had three failed ICSI cycles. The last cycle, I found the drug regime very tough on my body and was very tired and also ill - developed mild OHSS.

I have 6 frozen embryos from my second ICSI cycle and was wondering whether anyone has had a history of multiple failed fresh cycles and then got a BFP from a frozen cycle.

Any advice would be welcomed - Karenanna xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Karenanna

Sorry about your BFN, it doesn't get any easier does it?

I wouldn't say I've had multiple fresh cycles but I've only ever got pregnant with FETs.  I have had 3 fresh IVF cycles (the first one was a freeze all due to OHSS) - on the two where embryos were transferred I got negatives.  I have had 4 FETs and 2 BFPs so a 50% success rate!  I think FETs are much better on the body because you haven't had your ovaries stimulated, and it just feels more relaxing than the full IVF.  I get anxious when my frosties are being thawed but apart from that I would definitely recommend them.
good luck, Liz


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Liz

That is reassuring - were your frozen embies blastocysts?

Karenanna


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello,

I had 2 fresh cycles both resulting in BFN's. 1 ivf and 1 icsi. I went on to have FET and gained my first ever BFP in 6 years!!!! 

Unfortunately it has resulted in a M/C for us but we are positive we will gain a BFP again with our remaining emby's. 

Keep positive. 
Love Kara x


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Karenanna,

Looks like we are in same boat and asking the forum same kind of questions. I have had one failed IVF and 2 failed ICSI cycles. on the 2nd ICSI I finally managed to get enough good embies for freezing. So we are now going in on Friday 1st May to discuss a go at FET. Our thoughts are with you.

My History: 1st IVF cycle only 4 eggs no fertilisation
2nd go ICSI only 3 eggs. 2 class one embies no implantation
3rd go 2nd ICSI 12 eggs. 7 class one embies. 2 transferred. no implantation.

Liz it is good to hear of sucess with FET after failed fresh IVF cycles. This raises my hope. I keep praying   my wee frosties are ok and make the defrost. As my hubby says if we are going to do something we always seem to do it the hard way.

Ayrshire Lady


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Ayrshirelady - thanks for your post. I was wondering whether the FET might be less stressful on my body - it is worth a try. I was considering another fresh cycle, but will probably try another after a FET, if it doesn't work.

Kara - sorry to hear about your loss, but it is positive news to hear you got a BFP after the BFNs

Thank you both for your encouragement and positive thinking Karenanna xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

h ladies
good to see some positive results from fet. im really scared about them thawing too, we have 6 waiting for us and shoudl be using 2 this month, cant wait to do fet instead of fresh ivf cycle
kirst x


----------



## Cubster (Dec 5, 2006)

Karenanna

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your FET. I was lucky enough to get a BFP on my seventh transfer attempt at which one average quality frozen six day old blastocyst was transferred and this resulted in my Lydia. Previously I had had six BFNs in a row, 2 fresh ICSI cycles, one FET then 3 more fresh ICSI cycles (one transferring blasts). I did also use steroids and clexane as though the Lister had not tested me for immune problems (I had these at the ARGC and some borderline issues were identitfied) they had no objection to these as I wanted to throw everything at the cycle. Didn't believe in my heart of hearts that it would work but am so very lucky that it did, dreams can come true.

  

Cubster xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Cubster congratulations....do you mind me asking what dose of meds you were on?

i'm due for Fet ET next week and started proginova 4mg yesterday, but feel for the time that i have that the dose is much to low.

i'm also on 20mg prednisilone and 75mg Asprine


----------

